# 2 Female Hairless Rats in Maine



## Dansharene (Jul 19, 2017)

Free to good home or rescue..1 albino and 1 hooded. Young adults..not tame..have bitten my son and cats..abandoned with me for 3 months..everyone here is scared to get bitten..they r in a small cage and need a new home asap...portland ,Maine


----------

